# Snow.... er.. where ?? not in london



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

another year....

and still no snow... in the delights of SW London (and NO........ that light early sprinkling on sat doesn't count)

I talking about several inches of snow.......... the real stuff..... WHERE IS IT ?? ???

Seriously this is not fair at all, I want to make snowmen, have snow ball fights and of course have time off work as I can't get into work because of the snow.......

but NO ... all we have in the heat haze of London is rain......

Stop moaning about how bad it is.. up north.... now this time the snow is really whiter up north (er... or isn't that the grass is greener.. or whatever... ;D )

NOT FAIR....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

give it a chance... its only January...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Get a snow machine!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

not sure I can get a machine big enough to plaster SW London with snow... :

but I ain't asking for much... just a bit of the white stuff.... (welll a few odd million metric ton's of it anyway.....!)

Scotland... you guys & girls get ALL the fun..... :'( :'( :'(


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

;D ??? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

With the snow machine you could have enough snow in your back garden to make snowmen!! What more do you want?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Snow's forecast tonight in London! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

> With the snow machine you could have enough snow in your back garden to make snowmen!! What more do Â you want? Â


not enough to block all the roads to work.. Â 
(and i've got a 2wd TT....... so i won't be able to get through the snow.... Â 8) )

bloody hell........... ain't it already bloody cold enough... ??

as for the "forecast"....... it's just cold.... NO...... cold NO... Snow Yes........ forecast..... [smiley=behead2.gif]

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is snowing here now. And it is 0C...so it gets white outside...just like Wak's TT!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

> It is snowing here now. And it is 0C...so it gets white outside...just like Wak's TT!! Â ;D


although when it does snow.. can't wait for the post by Wak that reads.....

"It has snowed and I can't find my TT... what do I do ???"


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh...Wak has advanced technology installed in his TT.

He will located by GPS and then sms it to start it, use the honk and flash the lights!! ;D ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

There's about two inches in Sevenoaks this morning. Lovely. Looks like winter should look. The boy was so excited - shame he's back at school today, sod's law.

So............

Connex South Eastern have gone mental, and the trains are in disarray. 20 mins late or cancelled for everytrain.

Bailed out by you and me to the tune of Â£78m, a 7% increase in fares yesterday. Don't you just love Mr Major and Mr Blair 

Still, at least I could have driven in this morning (if I'd wanted to) without paying a congestion charge, a?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

bllimey... ! 
it snowed last nite in London (although a bit lightly... and all the main roads were all clear)
[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

ok, that's a start.. now I want MORE......

tell you what though.. this ranting on the forum does really work..... 
I had a rant about there being no ttforum marketplace. . . . . then we get a market place !
I had a rant about there being no snow in london . . . . . then I get SOME snow in london !
hmmmmmmm .. so if I get 3 of these ?? I better be careful with the last one.......... "Birmingham (blue nose scum) City FC can you please F* Off back to the 1st Division" [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Here in Wandsworth, my road is still completely covered in snow. ;D

I went out this morning at about 7am in the TT, and any slight dab on the accelerator sent the ESP light flashing like crazy! 8)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Loads of Snow in Bromley today, took the S3 to work and ended up stuffing it up a kerb and nearly through someone's fence, all at about 3 mph, cars everywhere! Dashboard lit up a lot though but nothing seemed to work!!!
I seem to remember that on the old Quattros you could turn off the ABS system which allowed you to build up a block of snow under the wheels and stop the car. Could have done with that today!
Never mind, could have been the Roadster and I would have been upset.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

and here in the very lightly snowed covered car park's of west london and a A2 1.6 FSI... practising oversteer & handbrake turns at 5 mph... !!! what fun... [smiley=vulcan.gif]

although if you floor it in an A2 in light snow with the ASR On.. it actually works quite well in controlling wheel spin..... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SundeepTT
you'll have to come up here: the Pennines are:-
white, White, WHITE [smiley=kid.gif] ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Here in Wandsworth, my road is still completely covered in snow. ;D
> 
> I went out this morning at about 7am in the TT, and any slight dab on the accelerator sent the ESP light flashing like crazy! 8)


New to driving in snow are we?? ;D Must admit to trying to get my car to misbehave on the ice that lines our track to the main road and failing.

Report card: D- must try harder.....tomorrow!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

SUNDEEP!

Yesterday was just a taster.....the grit on the roads was thicker than the snow on the pavements in Surrey...

But its REALLY snowing now! About 1" deep in 30 mins...that's it - the M25 will be out of action for a week!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Have another look out of your window, now, Sundeep.......... it started at around 8am and we have a fair covering already 

Car was completely ice'd up this morning


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very heavy snow in Hammersmith right now. Everything is totally covered (very pretty but not very practical)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

> Very heavy snow in Hammersmith right now. Everything is totally covered (very pretty but not very practical)


yeah !!! and in Isleworth as well NOW !!!!!!

COME ON.. keep this up for another 36 HOURS PLEASE......!!!!!!!!!

(although the forecast says it will run out bu lunchtime....  )

anyone for rollie-pollies at lunch time ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... and it snows, and snows, and snows ... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I hope it stops snowing tomorrow as I have to go to Slough!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> COME ON.. keep this up for another 36 HOURS PLEASE......!!!!!!!!!


It's just stopped ........ so is that a Â  or a Â :'( ?

or a Â [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] or a Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ??

(Like the new smileys 8))


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Call what we have in north london snow :-/

tish and pish..........................how can I make a snow man in this.
It's stopped too :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It's just started again ........


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Just started here in Hemel [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
If it continues it should still be OK to get home tonight... and if it continues during the night...
I won't be able to come into work [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> It's just started again ........


but it's melting faster than it's snowing....................

(stamping feet)..not fair.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Considering going home and getting my snowboard and heading for Primrose Hill...better than sitting here ;D

Steve


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

WILL EVERYONE (AND ESPECIALLY SUNDEEP) STOP ASKING FOR SNOW.

ITS NOT BIG AND ITS NOT FUNNY

I've got Mr Wiz outside giving BeasTTy a good old seeing to and its Fecking Snowing.

Wouldn't be so bad if he was local. I didn't realise he come from Plymouth until he turned up this morning.

Plymouth to Harpenden to clean a car, WOW.

so once again SUNDEEP and the rest of you, lay off for the rest of the day


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

anyway, it's stopped  didn't last very long .... and already melting !!! :'(

and all the roads are clear.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

so by the time I get home........ no chance of getting of snowman done  ... rather it will just be a mound of slush.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't be such a chicken, Vlastan  [smiley=zzz.gif]
It's not difficult to drive on snow, it's actually quite grippy. Ice, however, requires considerably more care.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sundeep - you should move out to the country like me ( lol) - still 3" deep in the back garden!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> I hope it stops snowing tomorrow as I have to go to Slough!! Â


I don't wish that on anyone.

I hope it stops, I'm going to Reading tomorrow  oh, it has stopped, and mostly melted too 
See you on the M4 vlastan?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

> Sundeep - you should move out to the country like me ( lol) - still 3" deep in the back garden!


er. so how much for a farm then ??

or scotland ??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> er. so how much for a farm then ??
> 
> or scotland ?? Â


If you are asking "how much" you can't afford it.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> er. so how much for a farm then ??
> 
> or scotland ?? Â


Sundeep if I could afford a farm in the part of Surrey I live in it would probably cost the same as Scotland! ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOTS of snow in Chiswick today, and LOTS left here in the garden in Hampshire when I got home.

Had a snowball fight at work at lunchtime ;D - but can't find anyone to play tonight! :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I don't wish that on anyone.
> 
> I hope it stops, I'm going to Reading tomorrow Â  Â oh, it has stopped, and mostly melted too
> See you on the M4 vlastan?


There was an 02 registration black TTC in front of me on the M25...was it you?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ccc,

I will play   where are you ???


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> There was an 02 registration black TTC in front of me on the M25...was it you?


Nope sorry, mine is a lowly Y reg!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

and here we are again... it's snowing... but here in sunny old London, it's just been blow around and away by the wind....


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

...................yeh and all this time later still no REAL snow here in London  .Can't go out as only place to go is down the M40 and just seen police warning against that ........................

Make up your mind weather, snow here so we can atleast have a snowball fight ;D

anyone joining me if it does?


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

It's now snowing in Slough but not settling on the roads. High Wycombe is meant to be bad and most of the people I work with who live there have left already.

On a seperate note, I can't believe Lord V visited and I missed it. I'm sure I would have spotted that bright red leather from a mile off.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have a bit of corner office and for the past hour or so it's been snowing upwards past my window. Â :

(Paddington)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

hhhhhhmmmmmm

it's now snowing a lot more 

lets all play find Wak's car...

hey TTroy I'm coming around to GSF for a snow ball fight.... for real ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It has snowed heavily in NW london ;D. See thread on main forum...


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry Sundeep , Left early to find an empty carpark, know what I mean ? ;D ;D ;D Better not ruin my new wheels. [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTroy,

I'll be off to a skid pan session on Saturday: good experience  :


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

> Sorry Sundeep , Left early to find an empty carpark, know what I mean ? ;D ;D ;D Â Better not ruin my new wheels. [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


now next time it snows (prob my luck not for a few years again !) ...... email me, etc..... and i'll be there for a spinning TT meet at zee car park.......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You could try Scotland - certainly Fife is a car park. Home again tomorrow. Damn ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I though up there in Scotland they will be able to cope with snow better than down here south!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> And I though up there in Scotland they will be able to cope with snow better than down here south!!


In general we can Lord V, but there is only so much snow that can be cleared in a given time. If you have snow that is lying but no wind, no problem. When you have snow that is lying and 50mph+ winds, the snow drifts, and it is that which causes a problem. It's also the fact that we expect the snow and have a much larger number of gritters and snow ploughs up here than you have down there.

Besides which, if you looked at my posting, you'd have seen that I am not exactly devastated to have to work from home again today. The burrd got in her RAV and went off to Edinburgh no problem, my car would have been more like a snow plough with the drifting on our driveway.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loads of snow here: Buxton and Macclesfield were cut off last night.

It's winter at last  ;D 
anyone for a snowball fight ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Loads of snow here: Buxton and Macclesfield were cut off last night.
> 
> It's winter at last Â  ;D
> anyone for a snowball fight Â ;D


I tried that - the only thing sadder than a meal for one, is a snowball fight for one! I got me good though! ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's snowing again in Harlow and even a little flurry in the City of London!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Snowing in NW london as well. Not sure if it will settle though. I desperately hope so...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I went for a three hrs solitary walk, no: hike!! in the Pennines today 
Just marvellous: snow, sunshine and no-one around ;D
The only down side was the wind which blew the snow around and it felt like being sand blasted :

I hope the snow will stay for a bit!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

We have two routes out of our house and both are only passable with 4WD at the very least. Tried both with the TT tonight - more like a snowplough! So another day at home tomorrow - damn! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Brett - behave - we ain't got no snow...... you are just making sure the g/f is preggers.........lame excuse if I ever heard one.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

If I could upload the pictures I'd prove it to you! It is slowly starting to melt away though. As for the g/f she has learnt her lesson and went off to work again today "in the practical car" as she calls her RAV!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

breTT,

you sound soooooo upset about the snow  
Did you get you skies out then??

There were people snowboarding and skiing today not too far away from where we live ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> breTT,
> 
> you sound soooooo upset about the snow Â
> Did you get you skies out then??
> ...


They are out indeed! Hoping to head north at the weekend - good covering of snow apparently on all the runs.....I did try to get the car down the track earlier and almost ended up stuck. Thought I was going to have to get the burrd to tow me out. In the end, turned ESP off and gave it a little wellie ;-) Got a couple of good photos but can't upload them at the minute as the gallery link is knackered.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Brett you shister - the snow was not that bad - you are acting like one of those softy southerners........get to work you ....... 

Am prolly heading up north myself this weekend - either GlenCoe or Aviemore.........the outlook looks good.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Brett you shister - the snow was not that bad - you are acting like one of those softy southerners........get to work you .......
> 
> Am prolly heading up north myself this weekend - either GlenCoe or Aviemore.........the outlook looks good.


Bring your shovel down to my house and then tell me that. I did actually try get down the track earlier today and as I said, almost had to get dragged out by the RAV. Postie has turned into the "drive" and walked down it to deliver over the past three days.

Besides which, I am based from home three days in five anyway....give us a shout if you do head north - we may be able to catch up somewhere? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Evidence in my defence....the house:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0196.jpg

The "driveway" - actually a farm track - what you don't see is the other 200m behind me down to the house:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0214.jpg

So there! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I wanna go skiing ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I wanna go skiing Â ;D ;D ;D


Come north young lady - Scotland Today (regional BBC news) carried a very favourable report on conditions on the slopes - best snow in years apparently.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't they have shovels up there? Skivver 

Good quality pics ;D

ESG needs your value add to help through these hard times 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Don't they have shovels up there? Skivver
> 
> Good quality pics ;D
> 
> ESG needs your value add to help through these hard times 8)


Nicked the burds car and came to the Livvy office today. Gary, drop me an email and reveal your identity, as you rather have me at a disadvantage! By the way, we do have shovels, but the shorter of the two tracks is over 1/2 mile long, so I have taken the path of least resistance and left the TT at home.

As for the quality of the pics, taken with an HP camera....


----------

